# New Ireland



## roker (25 Jan 2012)

I have an Annuity with "New Ireland" When I questioned the employer name on my tax credit form for employer COMHLUCHTEIREANN UMAR; I was told that New Ireland has changed their name. I just received my P60; it looks like it was photo copied (badly) in black and white, and no mention of their name.
Is something going on with New Ireland?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2012)

http://www.newireland.ie/contact_us.aspx



> New Ireland Assurance Company plc is regulated by the Central Bank of Ireland and is a member of the Bank of Ireland Group.
> 
> 
> Comhlucht  na hÉireann um Árachas cpt [New Ireland Assurance Company plc]  Registered in Ireland No. 7336. Registered Office: 11-12 Dawson Street,  Dublin 2.


I suspect that "COMHLUCHTEIREANN UMAR" is just a garbled/truncated version of their name as Gaeilge.


----------



## Eithneangela (25 Jan 2012)

That's strange - I just received my P60 from New Ireland as well and to me it looks really weird - no recognisable Employer Name. This is the first one I've received so I have nothing to compare with. Maybe somebody else out there received one last year and can compare with this year's one. I agree that it looks as though a document was scanned into a computer then printed - its certainly not a top copy of a printout.


----------



## roker (25 Jan 2012)

Correct, last year it was a proper document.


----------

